# 2020 TT-RS has sound actuator??



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apparently, the function is present, but can't change the std value (100%), it doesn't accept the new value (tried with 0, 10 ecc)


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Try it with OBD, my VCDS give me same error.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

strange, the same VCDS worked in coding my TTS sound actuator to zero…


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I didn't think there was a sound actutor on the RS?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This is from the Mk2 if it helps -








How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Soundactor Reprogramming


Soundactor or Soundaktor (German for "sound actuator") is a vehicle audio system used to simulate engine noise in the cabin. This doesn't actually make the engine louder, it simply makes it sound louder inside the vehicle. While more common in the VW Golf, if your vehicle has one you'll find it...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I know how to disable it (I did on my previous TTS), what I want to know is if TT-RS has it or not...
I can see the sound actuator volume in the adaption list of A9 module, the default value appears as 100% (as it was on my TTS in OEM trim), but it doesn't accept a new value (tried with 0%, 1%, 5%...), so can't understand if is a VCDS problem or simply sound actuator is not present and the adaptation is present by default


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

OP you answered your own thread title in your first post. Yes it has Soundaktor


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not sure, I am having conflicting opinions from other Audi forums


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Might try via OBDeleven maybe?
Also, can’t be 100% certain. But what car today doesn’t have engine sound enhancer…
Big possibility that it has.
Still try OBD, maybe VCDS is bugging out.
Or check under the hood. From what I remember, it’s fairly easy to locate it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't have and use OBD 11 (I am a VCDS fan ) but I have friend who use it, so worth a try...
the sound actuator in TT acts via the central speaker place on the console, apart this I believe it's just a sw (no other mechanical parts), if so, difficult to figure out if present or not.
investigation continues...


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

For me, no sound actuator on TT RS...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

does "for me" mean that you believe there is no sound actuator, or that you confirmed yours don't have? just to understand


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

I believe it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks mate


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I'm sure I've actually read somewhere that the RS is the only TT that doesn't have it as it doesn't need it being a 5 pot. Also, I having driven a TTS for some years with the sound actuator and would say you can detect a sort of manufacturing with the noise in the cabin but certainly not with the RS.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Put a microphone or recording device on the speaker in the middle of the dash and record while you drive round a bit. If the recording has a pronounced engine noise then you've got a sound actuator at work.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I hope you're right...




moro anis said:


> I'm sure I've actually read somewhere that the RS is the only TT that doesn't have it as it doesn't need it being a 5 pot. Also, I having driven a TTS for some years with the sound actuator and would say you can detect a sort of manufacturing with the noise in the cabin but certainly not with the RS.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it can be a good idea… 
tried to auscultate , but apparently seems nothing comes from the central speaker...




ZephyR2 said:


> Put a microphone or recording device on the speaker in the middle of the dash and record while you drive round a bit. If the recording has a pronounced engine noise then you've got a sound actuator at work.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

If people who own and drive a TTRS aren't sure if there is a soundaktor then either there isn't one or it's so well implemented that you can't tell. If the former then the sound is real which is good. If the latter then that's good too as you can ignore the fact that the sound isn't real. So whether there is one or not is a non-issue.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

this is philosophy , I would prefere practical answers, like yes there is/no there isn't… 
as I said, apparently no sound is coming from central speaker, but the adaption is existing, default value set to 100%, and no other values are accepted, that's why my doubt.
From '20 YM audi locked several functions (i.e. start&stop), and might be the same even for sound actuator


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

As I said previously it was quite noticeable on my Mk3 TTS and definitely no evidence of on my Mk3 RS.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

small update:
after having read a discussion on a German Audi forum about the sound actuator presence on certain RS models, this morning I tried again to change the sound actuator value from 100% to 0% with the bonnet open (mine is a '20 ym) and magically it accepted the new value!
Will test it during the weeked, the fake noise coming from the central speaker should be definitively eliminated!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I’ve seen a message when using vcds previously that advises the bonnet needs to be open prior to carry out the coding !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

correct, and I knew this already, what was (and is) strange, is that I successfully did some codings with closed bonnet
also, the sound actuator is present on DNWA models only (DAZA has not the A9 module)


----------

